# Well Dressed Demon



## SinCity (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey guys,

I've had this image in my head for about 2 years that I would dress up as a well dressed demon for Halloween. I'm finally doing it!!! I got my Sclera contacts from VampFangs. So I have the contacts for a little while now but haven't been wearing them. I put them on last night after a long time. Because they are so huge, you should only put them in for 4 hours max. I put them on last night for about 2 hours and 20 minutes. I'm trying to build it up to 4 hours for the Halloween party next Friday and Saturday and the after party on Sunday..... lol. Okay, I lied about the after party.

Last night, I put on the contacts as mentioned; and also wore a suit. It looked pretty awesome in my opinion. I also bought horns but I think they are too big and weren't exactly the ones I wanted. I wanted an ivory color but the ones I got are a dark gray and it comes with spirit gum to stick then onto my forehead.

Help me decide PLEASE with a few things here

1) With my black suit and all black eyes, which color should my shirt be with my suit? I was thinking yellow as it will complement the suit. Or should I go white shirt, black shirt, some other color? 

2) Should I wear the horns on my forhead? Or will the all black eyes and suit be good enough?

3) Skip the horns and go with some type of makeup?

** Note: What I'm going for is a very clean look. Something that is subtle but effective. The highlight of my costume is of course, the Sclerosis contacts from VampFangs. Any feedback, suggestions, etc would be greatly appreciated. 

I do have a picture of me with a hoodie and the contact if anybody is interested in seeing. hehe


----------



## SinCity (Sep 22, 2009)

Picture with the hoodie and contacts


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I like the idea of small horns myself, with a pale/palor/simple makeup. And yeah, small white ones would have been great, but you might could try out the horns you already have.

I do not like the idea of the yellow shirt. You're going for a sleek, sophisticated/powerful look it sounds like to me. All black to me would accomplish that nicely. Black suit, black shirt, black tie. If you don't like that idea, then go to a men's clothing section and see about a gun-metal-dark gray dress shirt. Something with a little snaz to it.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

I have to agree with StanFam. I'm thinking the yellow shirt would be too bright. The black shirt and tie would be classic. You could also do a deep red or maybe even a dark purple. You could also go for a really dapper look and get a walking stick with a skull on the handle.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Giles said:


> I have to agree with StanFam. I'm thinking the yellow shirt would be too bright. The black shirt and tie would be classic. You could also do a deep red or maybe even a dark purple. You could also go for a really dapper look and get a walking stick with a skull on the handle.


That was my other thought after I got offline earlier. A deep, deep red... one that's on the blackish side of red. Or a purple, again, would have to be a really deep tone.


----------



## SlamSlayer (Oct 7, 2009)

This year I'm doing a well dressed vampire. Imo I like all black (blazer, pants, shoes, socks, vest, dress shirt) and a silky looking blood red tie for the little bit of color. As well as my make up.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I say yes to the horns.


----------



## Living DeadGirl (Oct 7, 2009)

I did an ancient demon a few years ago, I bought the sclera lenses from Vampfangs as well, and I did horns. (See pic below). You can easily cover the grey of the horns with a skin tone makeup to get the effect your looking for. As for the suit, I agree with everyone above, but will add you can also do a white shirt and white silk tie with a pocket square and you will get a suave polished look as well. As for those lenses, I love them and wore them Halloween night for probably eight hours, as I end up doing everyone's makeup, I have to be ready first. I had them on forever and they were fine, just bring some drops with you as your eyes will dry out.

View attachment 7801


View attachment 7802


----------



## SinCity (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. Much appreciated!!! And DeadGirl, awesome pics!! Unfortunately, my horns are not cool like yours. Mine has the opposite curve to it. I paid $18 for them and might just not end up using them. $18 is nothing compared to what I paid for the contact lenses. lol


----------



## SinCity (Sep 22, 2009)

Tonight, I tested out 2 different yellow shirts with the suit (minus the tie). It looked pretty good to be honest. Tomorrow I will try black, white, blue, and a maroon shirt. Maybe I should take pics in each shirt and see which looks best by doing a side by side comparison.

-SinCity
ps ... Halloween is on a Saturday. I take the Skytrain to work (same as a New York subway but above ground). Should I dress up in my costume to work this Friday as well? I will freak out SOOO many people on the train and while waiting at the station. LOL


----------



## Sahri21 (Oct 16, 2009)

Horns can be painted, and I'd try placing them on your head in the mirror (without the spirit gum of course) going different directions, etc. See if you might like them. The contacts are cool, but without the horns you're really just a dude in a nice suit with some contacts.


----------



## Living DeadGirl (Oct 7, 2009)

Sahri21 said:


> Horns can be painted, and I'd try placing them on your head in the mirror (without the spirit gum of course) going different directions, etc. See if you might like them. The contacts are cool, but without the horns you're really just a dude in a nice suit with some contacts.


100% Right. Gotta have the horns. You can pick up a cheap pair at any Party City/Spirit Halloween place. Woochie makes a small pair of horns that work well with a little makeup and glue. I think at the most like 10 bucks....


----------



## streakn (Oct 19, 2008)

Make a roman scroll, listing all the "souls" that have been given to you through "business" deals. G'luck


----------

